# 3 Most Disturbing Movies You've Ever Seen



## nerv (Mar 30, 2021)

For me its
1. Salo/120 Days of Sodom
2. A Serbian Film
3. Philosophy of a Knife

What are yours?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 30, 2021)

Salo was incredible for it's time, yes. I saw it years ago, possibly a decade. I'm surprised by the devotion the actors went through, but I remember hearing one of them committed suicide because of what they were put through...

Also, The Girl Next Door, (Not the shitty comedy. The one by Gregory Wilson) was impressive to me, and also valued because it was based on a true story, and because it involved children doing horrific things.

Then there is of course the infamous Human Centipede trilogy I've seen, though I think that was mostly for shock value and not something that will stay in the back of your head long.

Cannibal Holocaust should also be mentioned for the third. It was possibly the first "found footage" film made in the West, but I'm not praising the film, because it featured intense animal cruelty, though you can still find the film available to see.

I'd mention more films, but I figure I'd hear what others have seen.


----------



## Bernadaite (Mar 30, 2021)

Depends if "really gross for no reasons" disturbing or "this changed my philosophy on things, I perceive different feeling, I cannot look at humanity the same way as before" disturbing ahaha

But yeah,
- A Serbian Movie should be in there. I think it was just stupid, and the metaphors were a stretch.
- Irreversible, the rape scene was too long and horrible. I saw it recently with the actors present in the room and I TELL YOU WHAT THEY WERE DISTURBED.
- Maybe the Human Centipede 2??? It was pure horror, even more horific than the first one because it was less parodic. The Human Centipede 3 is worse in terms of story, its just gross and stupid for no reasons.

Less gross but disturbing in a good way:
- Ichi The Killer
- Come and See
- Excision


----------



## Troj (Mar 30, 2021)

First movie that came to mind, kid you not, was Jesus Camp. That shit unnerved me for days.

Besides that, I'd say, for different reasons, and to varying degrees: Salo, Audition, Brokedown Palace, The Killing of the Sacred Deer, Melancholia, Happiness, Battle Royale, Boys Don't Cry, Dancer in the Dark, Funny Games, We Need To Talk About Kevin, Man Behind the Sun, In a Glass Cage, Grave of the Fireflies, Pi, When the Wind Blows, The Machinist, Guinea Pig: Flowers of Flesh and Blood, Where the Dead Go to Die.


----------



## Ampelos (Mar 31, 2021)

I’m not into messed up stuff but when I was in high school my ex had me watch The Human Centipede and it was literally the worst, grossest, and most disturbing thing I’ve ever seen. I Do Not recommend it for anyone ever (the only good thing that came out of it was the South Park episode based on the film, but that’s literally it)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 31, 2021)

1.Ants
2.You'll laugh at this one, Honey I shrunk the Kids. 
3.American tale had some scary scenes.


----------



## Hogo (Mar 31, 2021)

^----lol the textures/CGI in Honey I Shrunk the Kids was way too detailed in a gross kinda way that I've never seen before or since.

I'd have to say the Hostel movies disturbed me more than any other horror film even A Serbian Film or Martyrs or any of the other at times gorey movies. 

Irreversible is maybe one of the roughest watches because of certain scenes but also just the entire atmosphere of the film that still managed to feel real.

I'd have been more disturbed by Salo if I didn't know everything that happened beforehand.


----------



## Ember_Kamura (Apr 1, 2021)

In no particular order, assuming that ones made by some weird CGI would count. It really depends on your definition of "disturbing".

Skin Melt (That Australian Movie)
Shed 17/Project G-1
Any of those Final Destination movies


----------



## Zhalo (Apr 2, 2021)

1. Perfect Blue - Anime about a popstar who is being stalked.
2. Requiem for a Dream - Movie is about drugs and addiction. Especially disturbing if you can relate to it.
3. Synecdoche, New York - More disturbing in a depressing and existential way. I wouldn't watch this if you suffer with depression or something similar


----------



## Kumali (Apr 2, 2021)

Good lord - Salo, A Serbian Film, Irreversible, Requiem for a Dream...? Y'all are really jumping right into the deep end here, aren't you? 

Haven't actually seen any of those but I've read enough about all of them to know I don't want to. (I've seen clips of most of the rougher scenes of Serbian Film, including the ending.) I've seen Cannibal Holocaust but I'll admit to skipping past the animal cruelty scenes...other than that I thought it was funny more than anything else.

Of films I actually made a serious attempt to watch I'd have to put Begotten at the top of my "Most Disturbing" list. I really was looking forward to it because the visual style is fascinating and unique, and the synopsis made it sound potentially interesting if a bit pretentious, but the violence and gore right out of the gate did me in. I can take a lot, but it was too much and too relentless even for me. Pity; it had _some_ promise, anyway.

Other than that, interestingly enough, one of the most personally disturbing films I've seen, and one of the few I've ever walked out on (along with Begotten), was Tie Me Up! Tie Me Down! Almodovar apparently intended the kidnapping and bondage to be viewed as quirkily romantic or something, but the bottom line is, it was non-consensual, and that's a hard no for me. I've been around the BDSM scene enough to know that if it ain't consensual, it's rape.

Have to think about a third one...maybe Hated, the documentary about GG Allin. (Which I've seen several times, so what does that say about me? Nothing good, probably.)


----------



## nerv (Apr 5, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Then there is of course the infamous Human Centipede trilogy I've seen, though I think that was mostly for shock value and not something that will stay in the back of your head long.


tbh I love the Human Centipede trilogy and my sense of humor is so fucked up that I can't take those movies seriously enough. They're really humorous if you manage to get over the shock value lol



Bernadaite said:


> Come and See


YES!! This is a good one, I just watched this for the first time a couple weeks ago and it was freaky



Troj said:


> First movie that came to mind, kid you not, was Jesus Camp. That shit unnerved me for days.


Interesting choice -- I've seen this too but I can't take it seriously because those people are typically very poorly educated and it shows. I heard somewhere that the one kid with the rat-tail braid votes democrat's now lmao


----------



## Troj (Apr 5, 2021)

nerv said:


> I heard somewhere that the one kid with the rat-tail braid votes democrat's now lmao


God, I hope so. I hope some of those kids were able to escape.


----------



## Simo (Apr 5, 2021)

-Salo
-Escape from Tomorrow (shot in Disneyland...and just...weirdly 'off')
-Cries & Whispers


----------



## Troj (Apr 6, 2021)

Ampelos said:


> I’m not into messed up stuff but when I was in high school my ex had me watch The Human Centipede and it was literally the worst, grossest, and most disturbing thing I’ve ever seen. I Do Not recommend it for anyone ever (the only good thing that came out of it was the South Park episode based on the film, but that’s literally it)


Probably the grossest premise of any movie I've seen for sure! The stupidity of some of the characters and the scientific _in_accuracies and implausibilities took me out of it, though, so I eventually just ate nachos and made fun of it.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Apr 7, 2021)

Brazil is up there for me. I haven't been able to watch it again yet, and it's been a number of years.

I own a copy of Come and See but haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 7, 2021)

I should also mention Eraserhead by David Lynch while I'm here. It's a great horror film that goes beyond what I'd expect in terms of practical effects


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 7, 2021)

Avatar 
It was not disturbing in a shocking/disgusting/horrific way, but it disturbed me greatly. I was a different person when I walked out of the theater, and I don't even know why. The movie wasn't exactly that great.  Subliminal messages? Flashbacks?  Beats me.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 9, 2021)

The Girl Next Door (2007)
The Green Inferno (2013)
Human Centipede (2009)


----------



## Kumali (Apr 9, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Avatar
> It was not disturbing in a shocking/disgusting/horrific way, but it disturbed me greatly. I was a different person when I walked out of the theater, and I don't even know why. The movie wasn't exactly that great.  Subliminal messages? Flashbacks?  Beats me.



The main thing I took away from it was a renewed realization of what a _godawful_ dialogue writer James Cameron is. Cool visual effects, though.


----------



## Xitheon (Apr 9, 2021)

The Human Centipede, of course. I am convinced that it triggered my psychotic breakdown. It's the oddly sexual and degrading nature of the mutilation that the unfortunate three suffer from. Plus I am mortally afraid of anything involving force-feeding (Even the chocolate cake scene in Matilda terrified me as a child.)

Teeth. It's actually hilarious but it deserves a mention. It's about a girl with vagina dentata... What a wonderful phrase. Vagina dentata, ain't no passing craze. It means no penis for the rest of your days. It's our problem free penectomy... Vagina dentata.

Tusk. I haven't seen it but it horrifies me.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 12, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> The Human Centipede, of course. I am convinced that it triggered my psychotic breakdown. It's the oddly sexual and degrading nature of the mutilation that the unfortunate three suffer from. Plus I am mortally afraid of anything involving force-feeding (Even the chocolate cake scene in Matilda terrified me as a child.)


In the beginnings of a relationship with a now-long-forgotten forum-goer, she insisted that we watch The Human Centipede. I had no idea what it was, and I wish I had never found out.

Needless to say, our tastes did not align, and the pursuit was terminated.


----------



## Xitheon (Apr 12, 2021)

MarkOfBane said:


> In the beginnings of a relationship with a now-long-forgotten forum-goer, she insisted that we watch The Human Centipede. I had no idea what it was, and I wish I had never found out.
> 
> Needless to say, our tastes did not align, and the pursuit was terminated.


I sympathize with you. I've seen some shit, literally.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

i get disturbed by stuff that other people don't.

bleach commercials for example.


----------



## Deleted member 144185 (Apr 19, 2021)

Jacobs Ladder dear God that movie is very screwed up! (Then it becomes a massive tear jerker on rewatch.)


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 21, 2021)

ZVTime said:


> Jacobs Ladder dear God that movie is very screwed up! (Then it becomes a massive tear jerker on rewatch.)


meh


----------



## Deleted member 144185 (Apr 22, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> meh


Gotta love that reply.....


----------



## Yazoht (Apr 22, 2021)

1 - Antichrist (wasn't able to finish it) -- visual and mental horrorshow
2 - Beyond the Black Rainbow --  >.<
3 - Annihilation (and it's one of my faves ~) -- creepiest sounds


had to really think about this


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 1, 2021)

i'm distrubed by the lack of oriental horror in this thread


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 2, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> i'm distrubed by the lack of oriental horror in this thread


I've seen some Japanese horror films. I couldn't remember the titles though...


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (May 22, 2021)

perfect blue =was really trippy but good
sausage party=felt like someone's drug trip
veronica =really creepy


----------



## CaitlinSnowLeopard (Jun 27, 2021)

Most of the movies I willingly subject myself to aren't truly "disturbing" by any means, but I'm still haunted by the scene with the rabbits dying in the tunnels in "Watership Down":


----------



## Troj (Jun 27, 2021)

One of my favorite underrated Youtubers, Nyx Fears, did a three-part series dissecting and describing the grand "iceberg" of disturbing, cursed, and not-safe-for-life films. Trigger warning: Everything. Literally, everything.

Here's the first in the trio, which covers mostly familiar popular horror and indie films:


----------



## Kumali (Jun 28, 2021)

Nyx Fears may be a self-described "psychopath," but she (he? they?) gets points for having an acoustic guitar, an electric guitar and a 5-string banjo on the set. 

On the other paw, points off for "I don't know who made [The Bunny Game], probably some asshole" in video #2. How can you even know about The Bunny Game without knowing that it was co-created and co-written by its female lead, Rodleen Getsic, who intended it partly as a cathartic means of overcoming similar real-life trauma that had happened to her? (Which is not a defense of the movie, just that I would have thought any critic addressing it would know that.)


----------



## vikingbeast69 (Jun 28, 2021)

1. Yellowbrickroad. Great “lost in the woods” story that features one of my favorite themes: reality breaking down and people losing their minds as a result.
2. Pulse (original Japanese version). Existential horror that takes a great hook and pushes the possibilities further than most movies would.
3. They Shoot Horses, Don’t They? Rewatched this one last weekend. Not horror but dark as hell, especially since it’s about one of the gruesomely exploitative forerunners of reality shows: the dance marathon. These things could last for months, with the desperate contestants reduced to shuffling zombies at the end. Some of the imagery is genuinely haunting to me.


----------



## Troj (Jun 29, 2021)

Kumali said:


> Nyx Fears may be a self-described "psychopath," but she (he? they?) gets points for having an acoustic guitar, an electric guitar and a 5-string banjo on the set.
> 
> On the other paw, points off for "I don't know who made [The Bunny Game], probably some asshole" in video #2. How can you even know about The Bunny Game without knowing that it was co-created and co-written by its female lead, Rodleen Getsic, who intended it partly as a cathartic means of overcoming similar real-life trauma that had happened to her? (Which is not a defense of the movie, just that I would have thought any critic addressing it would know that.)



Thank you! Love knowing that kind of background trivia/information, and that does absolutely change the meaning of a film like that. Good for Rodleen Getsic!

It is easy to get jaded because so many of these films were just created as straight-up wank-fodder or shock-fodder.


----------



## Kumali (Jun 29, 2021)

Troj said:


> Thank you! Love knowing that kind of background trivia/information, and that does absolutely change the meaning of a film like that. Good for Rodleen Getsic!
> 
> It is easy to get jaded because so many of these films were just created as straight-up wank-fodder or shock-fodder.



Interesting film to read about, actually...probably not so much to actually watch  Getsic conceived the whole thing with the director, Adam Rehmeier, who was also the sole cameraman and pretty much the whole crew. Jeff Renfro, who played the truck driver who kidnaps Getsic, is a real-life truck driver who'd never acted before (the truck in the film is really his). They shot the film in sequence, all in first takes, and most of it was improvised, with only the two actors and Rehmeier present. Getsic's dedication to "keeping it real" was such that when she was chained up in the back of the truck and they took a break from shooting, she asked not to be let out of the chains; she wanted to "fully experience" it. All in all it sounds like more of a form of extreme therapy for her than a film worth seeing - I've seen a few clips and that's plenty...

(I did see a YouTube vid of a panel Q&A the cast and director did at some horror film convention, and it was adorable how affectionate they all were with each other after making this horrific torture-porn film.)


----------



## Troj (Jun 29, 2021)

That's amazing, and weirdly wholesome!


----------



## RuffTumbling (Jun 29, 2021)

The Human Centipede 2
Cannibal Holocaust
Contagion


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 19, 2021)

RuffTumbling said:


> The Human Centipede 2
> Cannibal Holocaust
> Contagion


You've seen Cannibal Holocaust??

Oh gosh... I will never watch that for many reasons, one being the turtle scene.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 19, 2021)

Only thing that comes to mind is Event Horizon


----------



## Troj (Jul 19, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Only thing that comes to mind is Event Horizon



Oh, shit, yes. Saw that as a 10-year-old, and it definitely made me cross "astronaut" off my prospective future career list.


----------



## Khafra (Jul 26, 2021)

I've seen it mentioned once already, but it's definitely Funny Games. 
I don't really have an issue with violence, but this one hits different, almost like it's judging and condemning you for even watching it. Then again, that was exactly the point the director tried to make.


----------



## Khafra (Jul 26, 2021)

I guess the title said three, so I might as well give some honorable mentions. 

The Painted Bird from 2019 is equally disturbing as it is realistic and atmospheric, making it hard to forget. 

And Whiplash might not be very disturbing, but it was nerve wracking to watch the first time, and it's also an amazing movie, so go watch it.


----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Jul 27, 2021)

A Cure for Wellness, Hunger, and though it's not a movie, but a series; Japan 2020.

A Cure for Wellness gave more of a Shutter Island feeling, with intense themes.
Hunger was just... Sheesh.
And Japan 2020, while beautifully animated, was extremely dark for an anime, and not in the typical gore kind of way, but more natural themes of death. Very heartfelt overall though. I recommend this one personally.


----------



## perkele (Aug 6, 2021)

"Midori Shoujo Tsubaki." I legitimately hated this movie. It had such disturbing imagery that finding it alone was difficult until recently. It was a violent, grotesque, prurient and nasty thing.

Was it a bad movie? Maybe, probably. It felt like a social comment on something I didn't understand. In a way, like the original Swedish version of "Funny Games." It isn't something I'd suggest to anyone who couldn't finish Salo: 120 Days of Sodom.

Honorable mentions because I need three, not including the ones done to death (ha, ha) in this thread:

2.) Faces of Death (1978) on a dare when I was ten. It's hokey now, but we weren't a smart people with the Internet back then, so we just assumed it was real.
3.)  Kids (1995). Had to watch it for a film class. Not watching it again, nope.
4.) Wake in Fright. An Australian teacher goes on a fun trip to a small town in the outback. I get a fourth one because no one can stop me.


----------



## Outré (Oct 1, 2021)

I don’t tend to get to disturbed by fictional stuff.

 In no particular oder…
- Don’t f*** with cats
- The Nightmare 
- Faces of Death


----------



## Outré (Oct 1, 2021)

perkele said:


> "Midori Shoujo Tsubaki." I legitimately hated this movie. It had such disturbing imagery that finding it alone was difficult until recently. It was a violent, grotesque, prurient and nasty thing.
> 
> Was it a bad movie? Maybe, probably. It felt like a social comment on something I didn't understand. In a way, like the original Swedish version of "Funny Games." It isn't something I'd suggest to anyone who couldn't finish Salo: 120 Days of Sodom.
> 
> ...


Kids would probably be one of my fictional picks now that you mention it. I saw that movie a long time ago and tried to forget about it…. On a side note am I the only one who thought the main character in that movie looked a lot like McLovin from Superbad?


----------



## Mossymossfox (Oct 30, 2021)

“What ever happened to baby Jane” honestly still makes me uncomfortable


----------



## nykalily (Dec 23, 2021)

hmm okay, as far as disturbing, maybe

It follows,
Vivarium
Possessor?

Tbh though I haven't watched any of these three films a second time yet so uh! Opinion will likely change but meh


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 23, 2021)

Tetsuo: The Iron Man - I love these movies, to be clear, but there's something so perverse and intimately disgusting about the first one in particular. So gooood. 

Human Centipede 2 - The first HS is deceptively 'clean' in terms of presentation. There isn't a lot of gratuitous gore in that movie which is the exact opposite case for 2. This movie is so filthy and disgusting that I swear it was piss-take from Tom Six "You thought the first movie was gross, well watch this!" I actually like the HS and HS3, but 2 is just pointless and awful. 

Antichrist - I loved this movie in an artistic sense, but I'll never watch it again. You know why if you've seen it.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Jan 7, 2022)

The Collector by the same sicko who made the Saw movies. The part with the jar of roaches at the end STILL haunts my psyche.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 7, 2022)

Hello Kitty, Carebears: The Movie and the My Little Pony movie. The disturbing horrors of friendship. >:


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 7, 2022)

Species, Saw, and IT


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 17, 2022)

Annihilation and the original Ghostbusters are the only two I can think of. The story behind Ghostbusters is pretty hilarious looking back. I was really young when I saw it and the scene where Sigourney Weaver gets possessed scared the shit out of me and I was unable to sleep the entire night. I love the movie now and me and my family still makes jokes about the first time I saw it.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 26, 2022)

The 4th Kind 
Before I found out it was all made up.


----------



## Luxibutt (Mar 27, 2022)

High Tension, Requiem for a Dream, and The Witch


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 27, 2022)

• *The Crazies (2010)* (How people just suddenly went from normal people to mute homicidal maniacs disturbed me.)

• *Cape Fear* (Robert De Niro's character reminded me of a guy my mom used to know so it was a little too real for me.)

• *The Mangler* (The scene where the woman got her hand stuck in the machine and her whole body got crushed was awful. *shudders*)

Keep in mind that I saw all these movies as a kid/young teen so they may not be as scary if I watch them again as an adult. I don't really want to though...


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 27, 2022)

Deep Blue Sea, but only because of what the people were doing to the sharks. When the sharks got loose and ate them I'm like, "Well, they had it coming."


----------



## CaitlinSnowLeopard (Apr 4, 2022)

I have now seen Felidae and I can attest it's more terrifying than the (admittedly few) "real" horror movies I've seen.


----------



## LukeSnywalker (Apr 14, 2022)

I haven't seen enough disturbing movies to name 3 but the one that jumps out at me is Gerald's Game, the Netflix adaptation of the Stephen King novel. I knew the gist of what to expect from reading through plot summaries of the novel and even an excerpt of it, but good lord this movie didn't hold back with either the visuals or the themes. The climactic scene where the protagonist finally escapes from being handcuffed to the bed was so realistic and tense that I was wincing in pain the whole time.


----------



## Fluxbender (Apr 23, 2022)

CaitlinSnowLeopard said:


> I have now seen Felidae and I can attest it's more terrifying than the (admittedly few) "real" horror movies I've seen.


I was just coming here to mention that movie. There's a few scenes in it that really made me want to vomit. 

The other one that came close was The Thing by John Carpenter.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 23, 2022)

Hellraiser 2...The Fly...and Nightbreed.


----------



## AceQuorthon (May 10, 2022)

1. Martyrs (OG french version)
Genuinely amazing movie, but the gore, violence and trauma the characters go through is horrifying. Probably the only movie I’ve ever seen to truly get under my skin.

2. Cannibal Holocaust
Kind of a good movie, until the other half shows up and they start to actually kill animals for real. I can’t deal with that shit well at all.

3. Salò
Absolute snooze-fest of a movie, doesn’t change the fucked up things about it though. Rape, murder, scat, pedophilia, etc.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (May 10, 2022)

Robots


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 10, 2022)

Zhalo said:


> 1. Perfect Blue - Anime about a popstar who is being stalked.
> 2. Requiem for a Dream - Movie is about drugs and addiction. Especially disturbing if you can relate to it.
> 3. Synecdoche, New York - More disturbing in a depressing and existential way. I wouldn't watch this if you suffer with depression or something similar


i own perfect blue on perfect blu-ray.>:3


----------



## antgrasshopper (May 10, 2022)

I didn't see Picnic at Hanging Rock mentioned, probably because it's a movie that only scared me. It's not a horror movie, that's why it ended up catching me off-guard and messed with me a few of years ago. There's no monster in it or anything. 

In terms of what's scary about it, I'd make the analogy/comparison with a picture where, if it's of a monster, then the monster is off to the side, slightly out of peripheral view, never dead center. The movie never really gets to the point in terms of what it's about, it's never blunt.

It's a bit artsy. It's also up on youtube in full! :


----------



## Troj (May 10, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Robots


Actually, yeah. "If you don't have the money for repairs and updates, you'll eventually be doomed to obsolescence, slow decay, and eventually, death! Cheers!"

It was an overall-mediocre movie with a couple of great jokes courtesy of Robin Williams and some _really _interesting ideas. I think it deserved better.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 11, 2022)

'Nightcrawler'

It's a film about a petty criminal who becomes a self-employed cameraman filming first-on-the-scene footage for news broadcasters.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 11, 2022)

Shawshank Redemption (extremely depressing)
Hostel (lots of gore)
Threads 1984 (very depressing and graphic)
Maybe these are weak answers and a few may turn heads at Shawshank but like, it was a good movie sure, it just
kinda hurt. Like the main character gets a "happy ending" and that happy ending is after having lost decades of his life over a crime he didn't commit and being forced out of his own country alongside being tortured and treated horribly in prison.


----------



## Fluxbender (May 11, 2022)

Finally found my third entry... 'Old' (2021).

Just the whole idea of being stuck in an area you can't escape, watching your lifespan zip past in the span of a single day.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 14, 2022)

'Threads'

It's a 1980's British film that depicts the reality of the chaos that ensues before and after nuclear war breaks out. It's not like other movies. It doesn't have romance, comedic moments, anything fictional. It's the most unsettling thing I've watched in my life so far. It's scary because it firmly and without mercy, reminds the viewer that no one ends up winning a nuclear war. It shows how hopeless things are as humankind, society, and our basic feelings of compassion and order collapse and wither away.

There's so much misery depicted, people suffering from burns, radiation, famine, sickness.  It shows how supplies quickly vanish. People turn on each other, communities erode, and over time people forget the most basic things like language. It's not just disturbing to me, but absolutely terrifying, because it's something not only capable of happening at any moment in our present time, but that if it does happen, we are all fucked. Nothing will save us. Humankind will be over, and it shows this as the last person on earth who is pregnant gives birth to a stillborn child.

Other films have taken this subject, but they show there is a little spark of hope in the end, something to keep you entertained and satisfied. They go easy on you. 'Threads' doesn't do this. It's a masterpiece for the simple reason that it doesn't care how brutal the reality of it is. It's a firm and hard slap to the face of what you expect in movies. I love it for this reason.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 10, 2022)

The Green Inferno
Mirrors
Humam Centipede


----------

